# Kiss, marry or dump?



## spirit (May 13, 2011)

Yes, a little childish, but so what?! :*p


I'll start with a silly one:


Sauron, Shelob, Witchking?


----------



## Daeorod (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes, it kinda is 'childish', but, honestly, it would be interesting...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't understand? :*confused:


----------



## Prince of Cats (Feb 1, 2012)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I don't understand? :*confused:


 
I think the player has to choose one of each character to either kiss, marry or dump.

This would be a really tough one (Sauron, Shelob or the Witchking). To start, not even dumping is a desirable situation because that means you're already with them! But to give it a try ... I would probably kiss the witch-king to try and lift his ring, dump Sauron because Mordor sounds like a gloomy place (when he was in Mirkwood and was known as The Necromancer might be another story), and then marry Shelob. She's a plus-sized eight-legged spider with a stinger and unable (I hope) to do the things a man and a woman do but there would be perks. First she's female, which I'd be more receptive too. But most important is that she's the ultimate security system (provided there are no hobbits around). I could dump Sauron and scoot over to Shelob's caves, where Ill enjoy free reign to post on TTF


----------



## Daeorod (Feb 3, 2012)

Sauron, shelob, and witchking... tough one... I honestly do not know


----------

